# Best food??



## Carly85 (Jun 4, 2020)

My boy is 14 weeks old and has a bad rash on his tum and under legs etc. We have still been feeding him on what was given to him by his breeder but wondering if this is causing his rash. He has been to the vet and they have advised to use piriton and a shampoo, plus we have changed all his bedding etc. We think it could something in our garden that is causing the rash but want to make sure its not the food. Any advice on a good kibble for him? Thankyou 😊


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not uncommon for pups it get puppy acne, AKA skin staph infection. 
A round of antibiotics clear is it up.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, I remember well going through this process of choosing an alternative kibble for my Vizsla boy Rafa. There are lots of different kibbles, but you need to read the composition to understand what they are made of, basically look for good quality named ingredients particularly the meat type i.e. chicken not just meat which could be anything and the percentages of that ingredient.

Pets at Home do a free puppy food consultation for your Vizsla, about 20 minutes and they will talk you through all the options and you leave with a free bag of kibbles of your choice. Budget plays a part too as the prices vary quite a bit.

We have been using AVA veterinary approved medium breed kibbles for Rafa in puppy, then junior, then adult formulations. If you order online you get quite a discount for regular deliveries i.e. every 6 weeks or whatever and delivered free.

It turned out the composition of this particular kibble was considerably better than the original kibble from when we got him. If budget is no problem then James Wellbeloved was another recommendation given to us and we will be trying Harringtons in the near future as they have a salmon kibble.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Carly85 said:


> My boy is 14 weeks old and has a bad rash on his tum and under legs etc. We have still been feeding him on what was given to him by his breeder but wondering if this is causing his rash. He has been to the vet and they have advised to use piriton and a shampoo, plus we have changed all his bedding etc. We think it could something in our garden that is causing the rash but want to make sure its not the food. Any advice on a good kibble for him? Thankyou 😊


Dry food is not regulated so, in general, there's all kinds of junk in it but there are some that are a lot less bad than others. For many years I used Orijen until they got sued for having too much of a cancer linked ingredient. For the last two years I have been giving my two Vizslas (young adults) Dr. Tim's (no recalls ever). I also give them about 10% of what I eat (make a mush and mix it in) and feed them once a day. Dr. Tim's costs about $2.00/lb (delivered). and my male consumes about 2.4 cups/day (yes, that's right) while the female eats 2 cups (in the winter, less in the summer). If I was to feed them Purina's stuff ($1.50 appox./lb.), they will be eating 5 and 4 cups. By the way, they run, leash free about 15 miles/day average. (More in the winter, less in summer).The guy weights 66 lbs and girl 55. The once a day eliminates the finicky eater syndrome....One last ting...as you can see, price is NOT cost.


----------

